# هل هناك موضوع عن إصلاح اعطال التليفزيون .



## طراد الواسم (14 أبريل 2007)

تحية للجميع وبعد :
 أحتاج لمواضيع خاصة بإصلاح أعطال التلفزيونات samsung خاصة وعن بعض الأنواع الأخرى شاكراً سلفاً .


----------



## ahmed_xp (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى فى الله
للاسف لا يوجد فى هذا المنتدى اهتمام باعطال Tv 
ولكن من الممكن ان اساعدك ما هو نوع الجهاز وما هو العطل (اللهم اصلح ما بين ايدينا )


----------



## طراد الواسم (20 يونيو 2008)

اخي احمد شكراً جزيلاً .... تم إصلاح الجهاز وهو من نوع سامسونج .


----------



## hala fathy (2 فبراير 2009)

شاشة التليفزيون تصبح سوداء و خط ابيض فى المنتصف عند تشغيله ونوعه Nasr GoldStar هو نوعه قديم.


----------



## sayed_ragab (3 فبراير 2009)

*مشكلة راسي*



hala fathy قال:


> شاشة التليفزيون تصبح سوداء و خط ابيض فى المنتصف عند تشغيله ونوعه nasr goldstar هو نوعه قديم.


هل الخط ثابت او متقطع وهل يوجد صوت 
لو ثابت تراجع فولت التغذية الخارج من اللين 24 فولت ممكن المقاومة الفيوزيية فصلة 
لو وجت فولت راجع مكثفات الفرتكال لو تمام غير ايسى الفرتكال وشكرا :75:


----------



## hala fathy (3 فبراير 2009)

الخط ثابت و فى صوت واوقات الصورة بتكون فاتحة


----------



## محمدالقبالي (3 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على الردود وانا عندي اقتراح لمن عنده خبره في اصلاح اعطال التلفزيون ان يكون هناك موضوع ثابت لحل مشاكل التلفزيون ويكون باشراف مختصين بحيث يتم طرح المشكله او العطل من اي عضو ويكون الرد من المختصين بحيث تعم الفائده للجميع :20:​


----------



## sayed_ragab (8 فبراير 2009)

*اسف على التاخير*



hala fathy قال:


> الخط ثابت و فى صوت واوقات الصورة بتكون فاتحة


الجهاز دة فية بعض لحامات فصلة ( دراي )
يتم مراجعة لحام ايسى الفرتكال ومراجعة اطراف اليوك الوانهم فى المعتاد صفر واخضر هما دول طرفى الفرتكال ويتم مراجعة المكسفات بجوار الايسى واتمنى التوفيق للجميع :75:


----------

